# DIY pressurized CO2



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I came across this DIY and i think its very practical for many of us in this forum. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...267-diy-regulated-co2-nano-pico-aquarium.html


----------



## polykan (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice, I've done this with yeast & sugar water but never seen it done with the cartridges. I think I even have a dozen or so lying around from an old pellet gun.


----------

